# Iran Admits Their Military Shot Down Ukrainian Passenger Jet



## SAYIT (Jan 10, 2020)

"It was an accident!!!" 

Is anyone buying that happy horsecrap? They were pissed and knew they couldn't kill Americans so took they easy way and did what they do best ... kill innocent people.

*Iran admits shooting down Ukrainian airliner 'unintentionally' – state TV*
_Iran has announced that its military “unintentionally” shot down a Ukrainian jetliner, killing all 176 people onboard, according to state TV.

The statement came on Saturday morning with “human error” blamed for the downing of the plane._


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 10, 2020)

They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 10, 2020)

How do you "accidentally" shoot down something as big as an commercial airliner?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 10, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> How do you "accidentally" shoot down something as big as an commercial airliner?




As I said, I would like to see the manifest.  You can be sure all spy agencies are looking into as well.

It does happen, the U.S have done it.  So have the Russians, though it's been argued with some amount of evidence by cockpit audio that it had been intentional when they shot down the Korean commercial airplane.  The plane the Russians shot happened to be numbered 007 and there apparently was at least one VIP on board.  Both of these were years ago with less accurate rockets.

My memory isn't what is was, but that's what I recall.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.


That comes later, Right now Iran must be held accountable by the countries whose citizens were MURDERED by the mullah-regime currently being defended by leftards worldwide. I suspect loony-left Canadians have been blaming Trump for Iranian acts of terror. They will now hypocritically change their tune and demand vengeance.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 10, 2020)

SAYIT said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...




The problem is, what vengeance can Canada strike?

I recall a few years ago when Harper was in power and he talked a great game about confronting former Iranian President Mahmoud with some sort of sanctions or ban on some Iranian product or what have you, he just shrugged while at the UN and said with complete honesty, "we don't even notice.  We hardly have any business relations with Canada".  He wasn't angry or even arrogant, it was a matter-of-fact, complete indifference.

Things haven't really improved much since then.  There are some in Canada suggesting that this could help build a bridge with Canada and Iran for political relations.  It's an odd position to present with the timing, but when you are a lightweight like Canada has become the last 25 years or so due to complete fault of our own, I guess you're happy for any friends.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 10, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> How do you "accidentally" shoot down something as big as an commercial airliner?


Lots of ways.  The same way we shot down Iranian flight 655.  Human error.  For a safety investigator is probably called Failure to control crew served weapons couple with failure of command and control to maintain communication and coordination of military/civilian airspace during combat operation.  Hows that?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.


There was after the US Navy shot down Iranian flight 655.  There will be this time, by Iran.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.



Trump* must pay for this.  He must be held accountable.  It was all his fault.  He created this fog of war!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

SAYIT said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...



I am sure they will be held accountable, by Ukraine, and the countries who lost citizens - but I doubt it was deliberate.  

Trump's actions had a role to play in leading to this dangerous escalation.  You don't go blundering around in the ME escalating tensions in an area already inflamed.

Sheer stupidity.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm glad Iran finally admitted it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...




Why vengeance?  Vengeance for something unintentional?

They should demand compensation at the very least and the families should be able to sue.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I'm glad Iran finally admitted it.


I was certain they would, yesterday after Original Tree post picture of the nose of the missile along with identification.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...



Let the record reflect that I find no humor in the loss of life, what I find funny is the indian princess blaming POTUS...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

White 6 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...



Interesting, I had not remembered that incident.  But it seems as if something comparable to the below should be done by Iran.

Iran Air Flight 655 - Wikipedia
_In the days immediately following the incident, US President Ronald Reagan issued a written diplomatic note to the Iranian government, expressing deep regret.[11]

In 1996, the governments of the United States and Iran reached a settlement at the International Court of Justice which included the statement "...the United States recognized the aerial incident of 3 July 1988 as a terrible human tragedy and expressed deep regret over the loss of lives caused by the incident..."[12] As part of the settlement, even though the U.S. government did not admit legal liability or formally apologize to Iran, it still agreed to pay US$61.8 million on an ex gratia basis in compensation to the families of the Iranian victims.[13_​


----------



## White 6 (Jan 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


This admission will cut back Iranian belligerence for a while.  Hard to raise hell about death of you General on the battlefield, when you respond and shoot down an airliner from your own airport killing 176 innocent people.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 10, 2020)

Someone fucked up bigly. Any bets as to whether or not they've already executed the soldiers manning the missile battery that shot down the plane?

I bet they already have.


----------



## petro (Jan 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...


Oh, shut up you traitorous POS.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Someone fucked up bigly. Any bets as to whether or not they've already executed the soldiers manning the missile battery that shot down the plane?
> 
> I bet they already have.




It's quite possible.  Though, I imagine Canada or maybe even Ukraine is asking if they can interview him.  They will be told no, but it may allow them to know who it was and what their fate was.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 10, 2020)

The victim's families deserved as much and so much more.  Iran's admission at least removes that question hanging over their heads.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > They must be held accountable by the families.  Money isn't going to bring them back, but it's all they have at this point.  Considering how big and horrific this story is, they should make good on this.
> ...


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 11, 2020)

According to Al Jazeera, Iran has admitted to human error in shooting down the Ukraine Boeing.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 11, 2020)

Another incident where rumor and accusation bounced and ricocheted in absurd fashion in such a way that an objective observer could not believe anyone. Yet, it turned out that what the Americans said (for once, at least), was the case. They did detect the famous radar 'lock-on' and the launch. What is amazing is that Iran, as all governments automatically do, categorically rejected fact and tried to defend fabrication.


----------



## yowsa (Jan 11, 2020)

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...AowjuuKAzCWrzww9oEY?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en

The military blamed human error, saying the Ukrainian jet had taken a sharp, unexpected turn that brought it near a military base.




Deadly Iranian clowns. Here's the pro-Soleimani "news" to discuss it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 11, 2020)

This just goes to show how dangerous weapons can be. The more there are, the more 'accidents'.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2020)

"Iran has admitted it unintentionally shot down a Ukrainian passenger plane hours after the country had launched ballistic missiles at Iraqi bases hosting U.S. troops. Officials blamed "human error" for taking down the jet and killing all 176 people aboard."

Iran admits to unintentionally shooting down Ukrainian plane

Iran's attack against US has worked about as well as the democrat's fake impeachment. My condolences to the victims of this horrible blunder.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 11, 2020)

They blame American "adventurism" though. 

Lol

I don't know either. The left wing media and their yapping monkeys that listen to everything they report will soon tell us.

American adventurism.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2020)

No I blame Tramp.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No I blame Tramp.



Yes, Trump launched that surface to air missile with his telekinetic super-powers. Same power he uses to occupy your head every second of your woke life.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No I blame Tramp.


----------



## miketx (Jan 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> "Iran has admitted it unintentionally shot down a Ukrainian passenger plane hours after the country had launched ballistic missiles at Iraqi bases hosting U.S. troops. Officials blamed "human error" for taking down the jet and killing all 176 people aboard."
> 
> Iran admits to unintentionally shooting down Ukrainian plane
> 
> Iran's attack against US has worked about as well as the democrat's fake impeachment. My condolences to the victims of this horrible blunder.


Why do you believe them? I don't believe anything they say. They should be hit hard for murdering those people.


----------



## miketx (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No I blame Tramp.


Trump is also responsible for murdering Archduke Ferdinand in Austria. Bastard even broke up the Beatles. Also Trump lied about it. Did you know that the Frame counter on a Nikon camera resets to 0 after 10,000 frames?  They do, and it's the same with Trumps lie counter. After 34,501 lies the counter resets to 0, and with the current look into the reset counters tracking, so far Trump has told over 17,456,893 lies.


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

Funny...The crazed religious fanatics running Iran can admit to a mistake, but the crazed fanatics in the Imperial capitol on the Potomac, prefer to lie.


----------



## wamose (Jan 11, 2020)

The world would be a better place if someone accidentally missiled the building where all those religious renegades are living. We can't logically give lying, cheating, stealing and murdering Muslim leaders any leeway because they represent some bloodthirsty faction of a true religion. These Iranian leaders are no better that MS13 is in this country


----------



## gulfman (Jan 11, 2020)

The Ayatollah found out his prostitute was on that filght.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 11, 2020)

gulfman said:


> The Ayatollah found out his prostitute was on that filght.



Interesting...

I didn't know they allowed goats on planes!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

SAYIT said:


> "It was an accident!!!"
> 
> Is anyone buying that happy horsecrap? They were pissed and knew they couldn't kill Americans so took they easy way and did what they do best ... kill innocent people.
> 
> ...


It was not an accident. They see jets take off all day long from that airport and see the flight patterns on radar. They intentionally targeted a foreign airliner.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 11, 2020)

In Stunning Reversal, Iran Admits Accidentally Shooting Down Ukrainian Passenger Jet
After multiple denials, and demands for proof from foreign entities – accusing them of spreading “psychological warfare” lies, President Hassan Rouhani has admitted Iran accidentally shot down the Ukrainian jetliner that took off from Tehran’s international airport amid this week’s tensions.



They knew they couldn't get the hell out of it......


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > "It was an accident!!!"
> ...



The plane was mostly Iranians, highly doubt it was intentional.

To the person who commented why do I believe what they say? When they first commented they didn't shoot down the plane, that was obvious bullshit. I do believe it was a mistake, it does not make much sense to shoot down your own citizens.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Trump's actions had a role to play



Just stop. You look like a total imbecille parroting this nonsense. 

This SAME LOGIC is used by some to blame the very women who are raped because they acted proactively.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> How do you "accidentally" shoot down something as big as an commercial airliner?


..the US military shot one down--also as it just left an airport ... ..just like the Naval ships colliding/etc ---humans are not perfect --a combination of mistakes/confusion/etc 
....again, militaries have killed their own troops! --friendly fire happens


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > How do you "accidentally" shoot down something as big as an commercial airliner?
> ...



Iran: Average IQ 86. That's how.

As for why there are so many Canadians in Iran, I would not be surprised if they were in fact "Canadians" IE. Iranians who Canadians pretend are Canadians.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


agree....if your country [ group! hahah ]  has a lower IQ/education, then there is more of a chance of a screw up--per capita 
....in WW2, the US had much more people that knew machines/how to fly/etc  than Japan - they had better mechanics/pilots per capita ..it was much easier to train them 
...these anti-air systems are not like Stinger missiles--they are complicated 

..plus I think culture has a lot to do with it--a ''good'' culture produces more educated people--that are easier to train/learn


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



  If you're drunk and you accidently run over a family of five is it an accident?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

petro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



    He's still bitter about the whole indians getting their ass kicked by the white man.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Ukraine airline filled with dual citizenship passengers. Even CBS isn’t buying it.


*Iran says it "unintentionally" shot down Ukrainian airplane*
Iran plane crash: Iran says it "unintentionally" shot down Ukrainian airplane - Live updates


----------



## wamose (Jan 11, 2020)

gulfman said:


> The Ayatollah found out his prostitute was on that filght.





Obiwan said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > The Ayatollah found out his prostitute was on that filght.
> ...


OK, I get it now. The murderous bastards are crying about losing the goat.


----------

